# Envelope



## johnsonjack87 (Jan 11, 2017)

This Is Actually A Question About An Envelope.

If I Am Sending A Letter & I Make A Mistake On The Envelope That I Then Scribble Over With A Pen & Then Put White Out Over & Some Of The White Out Comes Off,Then What Happens To The Letter?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 11, 2017)

It gets ripped to shreds by the sorting machines


----------



## johnsonjack87 (Jan 11, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> It gets ripped to shreds by the sorting machines


What Do You Mean?


----------



## johnsonjack87 (Jan 11, 2017)

johnsonjack87 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > It gets ripped to shreds by the sorting machines
> ...


Would They Let Both The Envelope & The Letter Go Through?


----------



## johnsonjack87 (Jan 11, 2017)

This Is Actually A Question About An Envelope.

If I Am Sending A Letter & I Make A Mistake On The Envelope That I Then Scribble Over With A Pen & Then Put White Out Over & Some Of The White Out Comes Off,Then What Happens To The Letter?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 11, 2017)

If it's not readable it will be returned.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 11, 2017)

johnsonjack87 said:


> This Is Actually A Question About An Envelope.
> 
> If I Send A Letter & I Make A Mistake That I Scribble Over With A Pen & Then Put White Out Over & Some Of The White Out Comes Off,Then What Happens To The Letter?


I think you should buy some more envelopes.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 11, 2017)

He's worried his Publisher's Clearing House sweepstakes entry won't make it...


----------



## johnsonjack87 (Jan 11, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> If it's not readable it will be returned.


I Make Everything Readable.


----------



## miketx (Jan 11, 2017)

johnsonjack87 said:


> This Is Actually A Question About An Envelope.
> 
> If I Send A Letter & I Make A Mistake That I Scribble Over With A Pen & Then Put White Out Over & Some Of The White Out Comes Off,Then What Happens To The Letter?


Trump will send you to prison where you belong!


----------



## johnsonjack87 (Jan 11, 2017)

johnsonjack87 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > If it's not readable it will be returned.
> ...


Would The Letter Go Out If The Envelope Is Readable?


----------



## johnsonjack87 (Jan 11, 2017)

If I Am Sending A Letter & I Make A Mistake On The Envelope That I Then Scribble Over With A Pen & Then Put White Out Over & Some Of The White Out Comes Off,Then What Happens To The Letter?

Would The Letter Go Through If The Envelope Is Still Readable After That?


----------



## johnsonjack87 (Jan 11, 2017)

If I Am Sending A Letter & I Make A Mistake On The Envelope That I Then Scribble Over With A Pen & Then Put White Out Over & Some Of The White Out Comes Off,Then What Happens To The Letter?

Would The Letter Go Through If The Envelope Is Still Readable After That?


----------



## longknife (Jan 11, 2017)

johnsonjack87 said:


> If I Am Sending A Letter & I Make A Mistake On The Envelope That I Then Scribble Over With A Pen & Then Put White Out Over & Some Of The White Out Comes Off,Then What Happens To The Letter?
> 
> Would The Letter Go Through If The Envelope Is Still Readable After That?



The Postal Service will send it but it will create a very serious negative view by the receiver.


----------



## johnsonjack87 (Jan 11, 2017)

longknife said:


> johnsonjack87 said:
> 
> 
> > If I Am Sending A Letter & I Make A Mistake On The Envelope That I Then Scribble Over With A Pen & Then Put White Out Over & Some Of The White Out Comes Off,Then What Happens To The Letter?
> ...


I Am Referring To Some Of The Dried Up White Out Coming Off & Revealing,At Least Part Of The Scribble.


----------



## johnsonjack87 (Jan 11, 2017)

johnsonjack87 said:


> If I Am Sending A Letter & I Make A Mistake On The Envelope That I Then Scribble Over With A Pen & Then Put White Out Over & Some Of The White Out Comes Off,Then What Happens To The Letter?
> 
> Would The Letter Go Through If The Envelope Is Still Readable After That?


I Am Referring To Some Of The Dried Up White Out Coming Off & Revealing,At Least Part Of The Scribble.


----------

